
Revealing a Forgotten Chinese Compute History: Stone MS-240x Typewriter - tifan
https://tifan.net/blog/2020/09/09/revealing-a-forgotten-chinese-compute-history-stone-ms240x-chinese-typewritter-1-background/
======
Normille
Interesting article. But a few illustrations would have helped.

~~~
tifan
Will include in the next post

